# The most embarassing thing that has ever happened to you



## Linz_1987 (Jan 31, 2006)

Spill the beans! Could be a laugh!


----------



## Linz_1987 (Jan 31, 2006)

You are probually thinking 'Well what about you!' 

But I cant think of anything that has happened to me personally before at the moment so will have to think about it.

But this is the most embarassing thing my dad has ever done before!Please note he is an embarassing person to be with most of the time.

Hehad taken my dog for a walk over a field acrossthe road to my house. He was playing with a ball on a string toy thatshe has. 

Anyway he threw it and it landed high up in a tree withinreach. He then desided to go home and get the clothes prop from thegarden to use to get it down! But as he was coming out of the door hepicked up a library book he had to take back to the library. 

He walked across the road and into the field carrying our clothes prop, and got the ball down from the tree. 

Right next to the field is the library, so he desided to take his bookback at the same time. He left the clothes prop outside the libraryalong with the dog, and took his book into the library! 

I cant believe he actually did it! What a prat! I am so glad I was at work at the time! 
:embarrassed:
Can anyone do any better?


----------



## KatyG (Jan 31, 2006)

Probably in my first week of highschool. We were changing classes and I was going up thestairs, it was really crowded and they were those stairs with gaps inbetween. The teacher in charge of our year was in front ofme. I caught my foot in the gap betwween stairs and tripped.I had a rucksack over one shoulder and it swung round and whacked theteacher in the back of the knees and she fell flat on her face and allthe other students started laughing. I was mortified becauseI thought she would think I had done it on purpose and gomad. But luckily she believed it was an accident.

Also at that school they used to lock the toilets after break. If youhad to go during class they gave you a key to stop people going inthere to skive lessons. One day when I was in sixthyearI went in there near the end of lunch and managed to getmyself locked in. I had to bang on the door until I gotsomeone's attention (unfortunately it was a boy from my class whothought this was hilarious). I was stuck there for15 minutes and I was supposed to be helping out in a firstyear class (that was what I did in free periods) and when Iexplained why I was late they never let me forget it.

Also When I was about thirteen I weed myself from laughing so hard.



There are more from myuniversity life but would probably getbanned from the forum for sharing them. I'm justgenerally quite an embarrassing person, so much so I don't even noticeanymore!


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Jan 31, 2006)

I've got to many to remember! I'm alwaysembaressing myself. I'm getting used to it now, I just laugh throughit!:embarrassed::laugh:


----------



## nose_twitch (Jan 31, 2006)

Once I was at a shoe store with a friend, and wewere trying on shoes. I looked at the shoes my friend had onand said, "Oh yuck! Dont get those...they're hideous!"

She looked at me and said, "These are my shoes."

I could have crawled into a hole and died that that moment.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jan 31, 2006)

Last year I was working up in Indiana and wasstaying long term at a hotel. I was away from home so longthat I had to dye my hair because I was showing way too muchgray. On the morning of my day off I proceeded with my dyejob. No sooner than I got the dye applied, the phonerings. It is the front desk informing guests that they had awater main break and the water was going to be offindefinately. HORRORS!!! I explained to the girlthat I had a head full of dye. She was really nice (I hadbeen there so long she knew me) and offered to send up a bunch ofbottled water. A few minutes later, there is a knock on thedoor. When I open it, there is this kid who couldn't havebeen more that 16 or 17 years old - and me with a head full of hairdye. I can only hope that the sight of me didn't traumatizehim too bad.


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 1, 2006)

Oh Slave - that is hilarious....

I know Art has lots of embarassing moments from living with me...we used to joke that I wanted our marriage to be like the Waltons or Little House on the Prairie but it turned out to be like "I Love Lucy". 

For instance - I once went down to his school (90 miles away) to stay overnight in his room (like a hotel room on the base). I got up to leave the next morning after he'd left for his classes. I thought I'd leave him something to remember me by during the week...so I left all sorts of little notes around, "Coffee, Tea or Me?" by the coffeemaker...and "Wow...aren't you the looker?" on the mirror. You get the idea.

I didn't realize that even though he was staying in military housing - he had a maid come in every morning.....while he was at school.

Oh - he found the notes - and he called me and we laughed. 

Then he found the last note...and she had replied to it in red ink something about "Sure...sometime later" or something like that. 

He called me up again and was so embarassed. Truth be told - I was laughing so hard - I cried.

The next morning - he left her a note telling her that his wife had spent the weekend and left HIM notes and that he was sorry if she thought he was trying to leave her messages.....

I guess the most embarassing thing I ever did was go through a drive-thru and ask for a Big Mac...only to realize it was a Burger King we were at...


----------



## naturestee (Feb 1, 2006)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> I guess the most embarassing thing I ever did was go through a drive-thru and ask for a Big Mac...only to realize it was a Burger King we were at...


 I worked at Burger King for a summer. You have no idea how many people do that!

My worst- when I was working at the Chippewa National Forest in Minnesota I got my truck stuck twice in one week during my second week there. I was doing endangered plant and bird surveys and had to go back into the woods pretty far on these ill-kept dirt roads. And what did they give me? A tiny little 2 wheel drive Ford Ranger. The first time it was stuck in what amounted to slightly mushy wet grass. My partner and I tried to pull it out with a flimsy little come-along, but the only trees that were close enough were too small to hold the weight. So we had to call for help on the radio. Who do you think comes to our rescue? A pair of senior citizen volunteers who did campsite cleaning and had been issued- get this- a 1/2 ton pickup with 4 wheel drive and a mounted, electric winch! I was furious. It took two little old men about 5 seconds to pull my wimpy truck out.:X 

The second time it got stuck that week was in a series of small mud puddles on another backwoods dirt road. My partner was actually driving this time because she's better than me. We got about halfway through and ran into some deeper ruts from logging equipment. We couldn't turn around, so we tried to back up, couldn't get the speed up, and got stuck in about 2 inches of mud. We were in the middle of a clear-cut, so no hopes of trees to use to pull the truck out. We called for help again. This time our rescuers were several NFS firefighters with the fire engine! That thing is huge, and way more than we needed. They just wanted to get out of their pack drill. Unfortunately, they were also very cute, and they were practically rolling on the ground when they saw my wimpy little truck stuck in two inches of mud.

After this, I managed to get one of the office people to lend me their NFS truck, which was heavier than mine and had 4 wheel drive. No more stuck trucks!


----------



## ruka (Feb 1, 2006)

I'm a pretty embarassing person. 

Once or twice, I called my boyfriend (at the time) by my dog's name (Bizkit). Then there were times where I walked Bizkit withthe boyfriendand would call Bizkit by my boyfriend's name. Boy, washe mad! I guess I felt that I owned the boyfriend. 

A friend wouldn't stop talking about her new cute boyfriend. I didn't know what he looked like before I met him. Finally I met him along with her other friends, but she didn't introduce him as her boyfriend so I thought it was just one of her friends. Then later on she asked me if I thought any of her friends were cute (she was "helping" me find a boyfriend). I said they were okay but the tall, skinny one had hideous, filthy-looking curly hair. Lucky me, that was her boyfriend. Like nose_twitch, Iwanted to crawl into a hole and die... a thousand times.


----------



## ruka (Feb 1, 2006)

That just reminded me. I have by far the most embarassing parents ever.

I was doing the dishes one night while my dad had some friends over. He went into the kitchen to introduce my mom to his friends. He kept calling for my mom, but she wouldn't answer. So he finally taps her on the shoulder and says "Honey, I want you to meet a few of my friends." It turned out that wasn't my mom. That was me. I was horrified.

A couple years ago, my mom was rushed to the emergency room via ambulance because she was feeling faint and was unable to drive from work (due to lack ofpotassium in her body, but she's okay now). When the paramedics asked her for her age, she told them she was 36. A few minutes go by and then she says, "Sorry, I'm actually 43."


----------



## Linz_1987 (Feb 1, 2006)

Oh my! All these stories are totally embarassing! But so funny! 

I can only think of one most embarassing moment ever that happened to me.

My boyfriend (now fiancé) was kneeling down on the floor on his hands and knees infront of the tv plugging in the dvd player. I desided it would be funny if i went over and jumped on him, and sat ontop of him so he couldnt move. But asI jumped and sat on him I *passed wind* on him! I was so embarassed. I went bright red and had to go out the room for about 10 minutes before I had the courage to look at him again. 

But he didnt seem to mind.... he just thought it was hilarious. :embarrassed:

Im suprised hes still with me! lol


----------



## KatyG (Feb 1, 2006)

One time when I was over at my neighbours house her uncle had come to stay. I remarked that the family resemblance was amazing, the uncle looked just like a younger version of her dad. Turns out the uncle was actually her dads *older* brother and everyone heard me.


----------



## Pipp (Feb 1, 2006)

I was sitting ina room with a bandof then-famous rock stars and their hot-shot manager, and of course I was trying to act super cool.  (Which I neverwas).:rollseyes: I noticed a piece of cloth or something on my shoe. I started pulling at it -- with everybody watching -- and got a good couple of feet pulled out before I realized it was a pair of pantyhose left over from the last time I wore those pants! :shock: (They found this VERY entertaining). 


When I was a kid, my mom gave me a paper bag full ofsome really gnarly garbage to take out, and I forgot to dump it in the trash bin.I ended up taking it to school. Insult to injury, once everybody laughed and I realized I was carrying it, I stashed it in my locker. When school let out I ended uptaking it home again (duh) --which of course caused my family to laugh at me even harder. 


And one time I was in a piano bar after the performer had just finished his set. I saw a friend and went over to talk to him, and said, 'Thank gawd that guy finished playing, he was awful!'The person next to him pipedup,'Geez, thanks a lot!'. It was the performer. 
:embarrassed:


Name withheld to protect the guilty


----------



##  (Feb 1, 2006)

Ok this was just yesterday. Our office has about 55 people on our floor. Yesterday I decided to make a bag of popcorn. I put it in the microwave, went to my desk to do one thing and forgot about the popcorn. 

When I remembered and went back, the hallway was smoky and stinky. I got the popcorn out of the microwave and put it in the sink and turned the water on to put out the fire. I freaked out because I was afraid the fire alarm was going to go off because it was right there on the wall.

My co-worker and I opened the door to the hall and were using flattened out boxes as fans to make the smoke go away. Then Igota can of lemon airfreshner and pretty much sprayed most of the office. Luckily the alarm never went off. I had to send out an all-office email letting everyone know that the office was not on fire that I had just burned some popcorn. Boy lemon airfreshner and burned popcorn do not smell good together!

My co-worker and I smelled like burned popcorn the rest of the afternoon. I was completely humiliated.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Feb 1, 2006)

Hehehe....you were pretty lucky Zakfoxmom. I worked with someone who burned popcorn and the fire alarm DID go off. They evacuated a nine story building!


----------



## jyrenze (Feb 14, 2006)

When I was in college, I had a friend with the nickname "monster". One dayme and a few of my friends including himwere queuing up in the cafeteria to pay for our food.I was chatting to my friends in front of me, and whenI turned to the side I saw that his plate was heaped full offood, like a mountain. I was really surprised that he took so much, and I said, "Wow, you really are like a monster with that appetite of yours." When my friend didnt respond, I look up at him (I'm short, he's tall) and realised that it wasnt my friend! The guy looked rather irritatedthat I said that, I wanted to die then. The only thing I could do was walk off :shock:, I was too mortified to even apologise.


----------



## doodle (Feb 14, 2006)

*TinysMom wrote:*


> I guess the most embarassing thing I ever did was go through a drive-thru and ask for a Big Mac...only to realize it was a Burger King we were at...


 
I had to chuckle at this because it brings back one of my embarrassing moments. My mom still laughs like a hyena when we remember the time I drove through Wendy's to get some chicken strips. I have this weird habit (when I'm talking) of transposing the first letters of words without realizing it, and instead of saying "chicken strips," what came out of my mouth was "strippin chicks." At the time, it didn't feel very funny to me, but the dude taking my order got a good laugh. 

That's not my most embarrassing moment, though. The honors for that have to go to my trip to D.C. I had a long layover in Atlanta and was spending hours in the airport terminal reading a book. I went to use the restroom, which was a ways down the hallway, and during the walk back, I noticed people looking at me. At first, I thought maybe I was just being paranoid cause you know how sometimes it seems like people are staring at you when they're really not. I kept walking and kept noticing the looks. I saw these two guys looking and laughing from a distance, but thought, oh they're probably just talking about something funny. So I continued on, and when I walked into the terminal to take my seat, this other guy looks at me and cracks up. I still didn't get the hint. So I sit down and bend over to set my bag down and then I saw it. My neatly tucked-in shirt was hanging out of my completely unzipped fly. And of course, to make it stand out even more, I had to wear a crisp white shirt with dark navy pants for extra contrast (just in case anyone had trouble seeing it). 

Now that I'm older, I would probably have an easier time laughing that one off, but back then, I was young and so sensitive and easily embarrassed, it was painful. I thought I would DIE! lol


----------



## Greta (Feb 14, 2006)

*zakfoxmom wrote: *


> Ok this was just yesterday. Our office has about 55 people on our floor. Yesterday I decided to make a bag of popcorn. I put it in the microwave, went to my desk to do one thing and forgot about the popcorn.
> 
> When I remembered and went back, the hallway was smoky and stinky. I got the popcorn out of the microwave and put it in the sink and turned the water on to put out the fire. I freaked out because I was afraid the fire alarm was going to go off because it was right there on the wall.
> 
> ...


 I've had similar incidents with my toaster. It's somewhat old, and doesn't shut itself off anymore like it should (I tell people it has the toaster version of alsheimer's *spelling?*). so sometimes the whole kitchen fills with smoke, the smell of burnt toast permeates the air, and occasionally sets off the smoke alarm... UGH. and it always seems to happen the most when we have company!


----------



## Linz_1987 (Mar 2, 2006)

Ok this was today 2nd March,

I had my theory drivingtest in a town near me (which I dont know my way round at all) And it took me about an hour to find the place.

After asking about 10 people where the test centre was, about 3 of the 10 actually spoke english.

I asked one man, who was white, but not english (whichI didnt know at the time),'Is thisthe way to the theory test centre?" and he shook his head and made a hand gesture. I thought he meant "no, but follow me..." So I followed him down about 2 streets, and all the time he kept looking back at me , me thinking tomake sureI was still following him. 

He then suddenly walked into a pub. 

I then realised he hadn't asked me to follow him, and he probually kept looking back at me thinking why the hell IS thisforeign girl following me???

I felt like a right fool!

:embarrassed:


----------



## Spring (Mar 2, 2006)

Oh man, these stories are too funny! I honestly can't remember something incredibly embarassing, but a few years ago(I was in grade 6) we did a secret santa type thing and my best friend had told me that this boy I didn't like had gotten my name. Well, the secret santa day comes along and I got this really nice shirt with this snowflake or something on it (I can't remember) and I liked it but I didn't want my friend to think that I liked it so I thought It'd be smart to say " What a stupid idea about giving clothes as gifts, who wants clothes for christmas, why would he think I wanted a shirt?"

Turns out, my best friend was the one who bought the shirt for me and told me it was someone else to keep it a surprise. She didn't talk to me for like two weeks I felt so bad!


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 4, 2006)

*Too funny. I place I worked had this happen all too often, so they banned people from making popcorn in the office anymore. LOL...you're not alone in it...

zakfoxmom wrote: *


> Ok this was just yesterday. Our office has about 55 people on our floor. Yesterday I decided to make a bag of popcorn. I put it in the microwave, went to my desk to do one thing and forgot about the popcorn.
> 
> When I remembered and went back, the hallway was smoky and stinky. I got the popcorn out of the microwave and put it in the sink and turned the water on to put out the fire. I freaked out because I was afraid the fire alarm was going to go off because it was right there on the wall.
> 
> ...


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 4, 2006)

The only one of mine that I can think of right at this moment was the time that I was eating lunch with my sister in our office's downstairs lobby (which had a little section off to the side with tables and chairs that many people in the office would frequent to eat).

My sister has always had the knack of saying something really hilarious the moment I take a drink of something. So, she did exactly that, right when I took a nice big swig of soda, and I wound up laughing so hard, I spit all the soda out...but my head was tilted back, so it wound up landing allllll over my face and my glasses. Needless to say, we laughed long and hard about it, AFTER looking around to see if anyone saw! Horribly embarassing...

Another time she made me laugh, it was on Thanksgiving as a teenager, and I wound up spitting out my red koolaid all over my mashed potatoes. My mother got so mad, she left the house...lol!! We still laugh about it every Thanksgiving!!

And one of my mother's...kin to another post here...

She was at the grocery store, walking down the aisle, when she felt something slide down her pants leg. When she reached down to pull whatever it was out, she discovered it was a pair of dirty underwear from the last time she wore the pants!! She was mortified (my mother is one who embarasses VERY easily), and stuffed them into her purse as quickly as she possibly could. I think she even left the store after!

If I think of more, I'll post them...there are MANY, believe me!


----------



## thor (Mar 13, 2006)

:shock:I'd have to say...after having my librarybooks checked out by the desk librarian, walking through the 'electricsensitive' or 'shoplifting sensitive' doors (you know what I mean), andhaving the alarm go off! Oh...the shame. 'Twas nota fault of mine; the librarian failed to check 1 item.Phew!!!!:blushan


----------



## proxima centauri (Mar 13, 2006)

Hmmm I never really felt truly ashamed. I guessI'm not sensitive to being ridiculed... or I simply forget myhumiliating moments


----------



## FatRabbit (Apr 8, 2006)

I happen to constantly embarass myself 
It's one of my charming qualities!

On the first day of school a few years ago, we had a new Biologyteacher who decided to play HangMan in order for her to get to know us.We played a few rounds and suddenly I realized I knew the answer to thepuzzle that looked like this:
orga_ _ s_
It was suppose to be organism.
I was so excited to know the answer that I jumped up and yelled a word very similar to organism but not quite.
Any guesses on what I choose to yell? I'll give you a hint: Take out the ni.
I still go red thinking about it! :blushan

Later the same year at lunch, with several of the girls from the verysame class, I was wearing knee high black leather boots, a very shortblack skirt and a blouse when we decided to eat on the picnic benchesto watch the older boys play basketball. I stepped down, my feet flewup from underneath me and I tumbled head first down a hill, skirt andboots everywhere. My lunch lost somewhere in the dirt.
My friends laughed so hard they couldn't even help me up!

Love reading these!


----------



## Cinnabun (Apr 8, 2006)

oh my gosh! LOL... 

well a couple of Summers ago my friend had a forign Exchange studentlive with her for the year. and well during a bon fire. he had ablanket wrapped around him and i asked him where he got it adn he saidits his Chemastry blanket. i asked him if that was a town in Germany(thats where he's from) and EVERYONE started to laugh at me. and ididnt get it. i was being dead serious. and yeah.. im sure once he gotback that was a story he told everyone. LOL


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Apr 10, 2006)

I get embarrassed too easily if it is something so mortified to me.

I worked at Kaufmanns. Well I had just started there and I did not haveany cash to buy the right kind of shoes. Well the only dress shoes ihad were like rubber platforms. I loved them shoes. Me being short I am5'1 when I wore the shoes it makes me about 5'5. Pretty high right.

Well I was on break and needed to use the rest room. On my way out ofthe rest room my ankle and knee decides to give out, I hit my head sohard on the wall and when I got up I heard a snicker, my face was sobeat red that I ended up leaving early that day. lol.

I worked at Kennywood Amusement Park, I was the ride operator drivingthe train from 1800's, the race cars and the indoor scary ride. Well Iwas working on the Auto Race Ride, we had to jump on the side of thecars until it stops and then let people out right, It was my first dayworking on that ride from being transfered over from Kiddie land. So Idecided to be a hot shot cause there were some cute guys standing inlind, The car was coming in so fast cause my worker hit the button onetoo many times, I go to jump on the side of the car, well I lost mygrip on the steering wheel, flew forward right into the back seat ofthe ride.everyone was laughing so hard even the person on theride, none of my friends(workers) helped me cause they were in tearslaughing.

I got more when I get back


----------



## thor (Apr 11, 2006)

Your antidotes make my 'library book' scenariolook rather 'victorian' ha ha! Hope you've overcome theseembarassments!


----------

